
Boeing Can’t Fly its 737 Max, but it’s Willing to Sell its Safety - in_cahoots
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/24/business/boeing-737-max-survey.html
======
paggle
I will fly a 737 Max after it’s been on the market three years without
incident.

~~~
MaupitiBlue
I’m willing to wait to hear what the unions say. If they endorse the changes
it will be something to strongly consider.

------
charlesism
I’m guessing once “customer education” fails Boeing, they’ll make a few minor
alterations and sell the thing under a different name. Hello “Boeing SFTY9000”
or something.

------
josemanuel
I will not fly in this plane.

